# Md. shock trauma head denounces Medevac delay bill



## karaya (Mar 31, 2009)

This is a good one! Maryland's shock trauma head, Dr. Thomas Scalea, is having kittens over the possible bill to delay the purchase of new helicopters so a commission can investigate emergency helicopter use in Maryland. He further stated that the delay could mean dispatchers may have to use private helicopters. 

Private helicopters! GASP! Who uses private HEMS to transport patients?? What will Maryland do? 


http://www.ems1.com/ems-products/ve...hock-trauma-head-denounces-Medevac-delay-bill


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 31, 2009)

karaya said:


> This is a good one! Maryland's shock trauma head, Dr. Thomas Scalea, is having kittens over the possible bill to delay the purchase of new helicopters so a commission can investigate emergency helicopter use in Maryland. He further stated that the delay could mean dispatchers may have to use private helicopters.
> 
> Private helicopters! GASP! Who uses private HEMS to transport patients?? What will Maryland do?
> 
> ...



Gasp! Who woulda think to NOT to use tax money !


----------



## bstone (Mar 31, 2009)

How does a person have kittens?


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 31, 2009)

karaya said:


> Private helicopters! GASP! Who uses private HEMS to transport patients?? What will Maryland do?


LOL!  Seriously, what is the point of government if not to blow a lot of money on lame-brained theories that are not supported by evidence or research?  God forbid that they may have to let that money be used on something that might actually make a difference, like maybe PAYING professional providers on the ground, so freaked out volly EMTs don't need to be calling for multi-million dollar helicopters all the time.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 31, 2009)

While I agree with both Rid and AJ on this one, I'd just like to remind everyone that currently airmed does fetch a fair penny. 

Money that is desperately needed by Trauma Centers and Charity hospitals everywhere, not just Maryland.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 31, 2009)

Wait... I'm not sure I understand.  Are the trauma centers getting any money from MSP running the HEMS?  Or are they currently trying to take HEMS from MSP to get that money?


----------



## karaya (Mar 31, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Wait... I'm not sure I understand. Are the trauma centers getting any money from MSP running the HEMS? Or are they currently trying to take HEMS from MSP to get that money?


 
No, as a matter of fact that is another issue concerning the MSP HEMS system; they don't charge for any of their transports!  Maryland taxpayers pick up the entire tab.  The argument is that private HEMS can provide much of the transport service that MSP currently provides thus saving millions of tax dollars per year.


----------



## daedalus (Mar 31, 2009)

bstone said:


> How does a person have kittens?



What did you just add to the thread with your post? Its an expression.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 31, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Wait... I'm not sure I understand.  Are the trauma centers getting any money from MSP running the HEMS?  Or are they currently trying to take HEMS from MSP to get that money?



A hospital does get money when they bill the patient or medicare/medicade and HEMS does transport patients to hospitals, so if you are the preferred place the helo lands at, it does bring in money even if the HEMS service doesn't charge or is not part of the hospital.

If you take a minor trauma patient to a community hospital, it may go no further. If the volunteer agency constantly call HEMS for "potentially" critical patients, they go to the trauma center. Even if they are discharged in less than 19 minutes. (as I have seen personally) The hospital is not going to forgive the pt for services rendered.


----------



## RMSP05 (Apr 1, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> LOL!  Seriously, what is the point of government if not to blow a lot of money on lame-brained theories that are not supported by evidence or research?  God forbid that they may have to let that money be used on something that might actually make a difference, like maybe PAYING professional providers on the ground, so freaked out volly EMTs don't need to be calling for multi-million dollar helicopters all the time.



Just because we are volunteer EMT's doesn’t mean we are incompetent, we do just as good as the professional services around here, we give the same high quality of care.  There are EMT's the work for professional services that are worse than we are.  The last time my service called for a helicopter was for a burn patient that died within a week at the hospital.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 1, 2009)

RMSP05 said:


> Just because we are volunteer EMT's doesn’t mean we are incompetent, we do just as good as the professional services around here, we give the same high quality of care. There are EMT's the work for professional services that are worse than we are. The last time my service called for a helicopter was for a burn patient that died within a week at the hospital.


 
You might want to review some of the data concerning the MSP helicopter service and the trauma center in question before you make blanket statements. You can then have a better idea about the concerns that have brought forth the proposed legislation as well as changes for the industry.


----------

